# Sumatran Python: Python curtis



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

This female Sumatran Python: Python curtis is about to shed her skin. 

The process of ecdysis (to give it it's proper name) is completely normal and this milky appearance is the 'lubricant' between the old and new layer of skin.

Even the protective eye cap will be shed during this process.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Cracking photo Fraser!


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Great pic. Wish I hadn't sold my black bloods


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

The absolute pinnacle of the short tail pythons


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

rosy boa mad said:


> The absolute pinnacle of the short tail pythons


I think so too.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Found a couple old pics of short tails, hope you don't mind me posting them in your thread Fraser
some curtus


















A breitensteini









And big Bertha, my favourite brongersmai that I also should never have sold. Really chill animal.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Don't mind at all Tom particularly when they are as nice as they are.


----------

